# Walter



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Somebody is very happy these days


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Absolute bliss


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Velvet nose boops


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely to see!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

He's so cute! He very much reminds me of my own Zion and Simba.


----------

